
Merry Christmas to HN - bastijn
Hi HN,<p>With Europe running ahead of US (but behind Asia, hi!) let me wish you all a Merry Christmas. My hopes are none of us feel alone these days but if you do share it here and have the beautiful HN community send you a warm reply.<p>Count your blessings, sing your Christmas carols, open your gifts, and make a wish under the Christmas tree. May you have a Merry Christmas!
======
prathiks
merry christmas

~~~
bastijn
Merry x-mas!

